# A few more reasons to brown bag it!



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Food Stories
(This seems to be an aggrevating subject for the police for some reason.....)

===================

To: [email protected]
Subject: I work at a kitchen

I work in a resteraunt that all the local police come to to eat their breakfest and i'm always the only one in the kitchen besides the dishwasher, and its pathetic to think that the cops trust us so much. Weve done everything to the food, piss, snot, spit, food off other people plates after they come in from the tables, about the only thing we havent done is jack off and i'm debating that one. Cops are so fucking stupid.

===================

Subject: Food Story
To: [email protected]

I used to work 3rd shift at a gas station. This cock sucking cop would come in every night at the same time, 
get a fountain drink, and leave without paying - he never even offered to pay. So I started taking the plastic 
pieces that mix the water and syrup together off of the machine right before he came in. The dickhead would walk 
his fat ass over to the drink machine, put a cup up to the dispenser and get spewed from head to toe. "Sorry" I'd 
say, "the plastic pieces (what the hell are those things called?)are soaking in hot water." He'd get so pissed off 
I thought he would blow a fuse. Needless to say this only worked a couple of times, but it was a blast watching his 
sorry ass have to dry off with tiny white folded napkins.

===================

I work at a donut shop, and my boss says we have to give cops their order free. But I have spat into the pot of coffee I serve them from and then dump the rest out when they leave and its fun!!! I am going to keep doing it, and i don't care if I lose my job. I also steal coffee and ,filters,pens,notebooks,recipt books,from my stupid boss. will write back with more funny stories next week. later!

http://www.copssuck.net/Pages/food.html


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

It's good to see that the filth that sits at the bottom of the gene pool is at least employed. The jail serves us lunch for free from the Kitchen, so I've been eating lunch their on and off for a few years just to save money. The great catch is that all the food is prepared together, so if they screw with the food, they are getting it as well. There are other ways to get around this though I'm sure. I've heard some horror stories, of finding ball bearings in stuff, but never run into it myself. I'm very cautious to look through my food carefully before eating it.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

PearlOnyx said:


> The jail serves us lunch for free from the Kitchen, so I've been eating lunch their on and off for a few years just to save money. The great catch is that all the food is prepared together, so if they screw with the food, they are getting it as well. There are other ways to get around this though I'm sure. I've heard some horror stories, of finding ball bearings in stuff, but never run into it myself. I'm very cautious to look through my food carefully before eating it.


I'm not so sure that's a worth while savings, even if they don't try to fuck with the food, isn't like 40% of the incarcerated population positive for some type of Hepatitis/HIV/ect.? I remember that statistic being thrown around at the last in-service. I'd hope that the D.O.C. would screen those people out of food preparation, but I wouldn't bet on it. In any event, Pearl, you are a braver man than I.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Pearl,

Hey, a ball bearing or two won't hurt the old digestinal tract. It's those sharp pointy objects like glass that you want to watch out for.

I'd think that working in the kitchen would have it's rewards but I would be cautious of their cleanliness more so than anything else. If they ended up incarcerated, there's a good chance they didn't listen to their momma when they were told to wash their hands after they wiped their @ss.

Nothing like a good case of hepatitis B. or SARS to whittle down your sick time.

Check out my place. Not for the faint of heart. 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Why would any CO wanna eat food prepared by inmates? Hell, the inmates don't even want to eat it.

STAY AWAY


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> Why would any CO wanna eat food prepared by inmates? Hell, the inmates don't even want to eat it.
> 
> STAY AWAY


Ummm...Ya. Haven't you ever heard the famous Somers State Prison incident? I'll give you a hint. Spaghetti and MeatBalls. Hey, those aren't meatballs!


----------



## MelroseAUX (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm fine with Dunkin Donuts....I watch them prepare the food (sandwiches). You run a gamble eating at restaraunts though, I suspect doing what Farva does in Super Troopers....that may make them think twice :wink:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I actually worked as the officer in the Infirmary up untill recently. Inmates who have Hep/HIV are allowed to work in the Kitchen, as they are not concened about blood borne transmission through food. You are right about the high rate of Hepatitis, not so much HIV, but Hepatitis is everywhere, along with some other interesting stuff. As part of my new diet, I'm really only eating the salad now anyway. You can't really F up salad, well you could, but you know...ehh, whatever. I still eat the crap once and awhile, but I'm trying to cut it out. It's amazing how many guys sit down in the staff dining area and just mow down on the stuff, like it's the best meal they ever ate though.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I rarely, if ever, eat out on shift. If I do, I eat at some place I can see the food like D&amp;D. I also tip well, especially if I get food for the goose! I also never, never eat in a sit-down place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

If I eat at work, I call ahead and order it to go. That way, Mr Cop-Hater / food preparer doesn't have time to do his dirty work.

I know some guys who have dressed up in uniform on their day off to go order food where they get it for a discount! How frigging cheap is that?

One guy even had the balls to call a place and said it was for the PD and ask for "the shake" over the phone. I told him they'll give him the "Special Sauce" if he does that. Guess you can't tell them old timers a thing.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/
It's gonna get real ugly, real quick in here.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm one of the fortunate ones to work in my own town. I always eat at home w/my sainted one and the rugrats. Don't spend enuff time with 'em as it is..... :!:


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

two words " Super Troopers"



Remember farva at the burger joint......... :shock:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

t: Gladware multipacks from the Dollar store rule!!!! Dont have to "burp" them like Tupperware and there are no messy "home parties" required! 

of course if this becomes a debate between tupperware and gladware, I give. I would never win a debate like that with MT1!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe MT1 and USMC can start their own brand of Tupperwear. You guys can call it "TrooperWear". You can make it 2 tone blue plastic with the seal / logo of the Commonwealth on it. (If that is allowed of course)

You guys could hold MassCop's "TrooperWear" parties all over the state or you could buy it right here on this site using the point system Gil has provided us. 

It would be sold to bona fide full time municipal law enforcement personnel only. No Auxies, Specials, Housing, Campus cops or Constables can buy it.

Martha Stewart can hock it on her show as well as Oprah. You guys could do guest appearances on both shows as well as starting your own program on the Oxygen network. Think of the possabilites guys! They are endless. 

This post only done in jest. :FM:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> I'm one of the fortunate ones to work in my own town. I always eat at home w/my sainted one and the rugrats. Don't spend enuff time with 'em as it is..... :!:


And I'm fortunate enough to dwell in that wonderful little village, and Yes, your family loves to see you Dickie!
:wink:

Next time we're both working, let me know, I'll bring the dessert!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

MT1,

Great idea! When I retire I could sell ice cream out of one side of the truck along with dime bags for all the kids. Save them the hassle of trekking across town to get their needs fulfilled.

I could sell reworked LE gear out of the other side to all the cheap-skate cops who buy $650 guns but $20 holsters. Don't tell paul Barry at Doughboys, he may beat me to the punch on this one.

I do know of an old guy who travels in a truck and sharpens knives. I see him in West Roxbury every now and then.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/
More & more throwdowns every day. Come on in & take a punch or two.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I believe Boston Uniform has a truck he drags out every once in a while, but his prices are ridiculous. 

I always thought it would be a good idea if the supply places set up a booth at some of the local law enforcement races to sell some items, even if it's mostly off duty stuff. You can't move without hitting someone hawking department sweatshirts at the firefighter roadraces.


----------



## Elusk4 (Dec 10, 2003)

I am always getting lunch or dinner for my dispatchers and O.I.C. they alway tell me that they ordered it under the departments name. I tell them its not a good idea because of this reason. Their response is, Well if we say who its for we will get a discount. Ya and thats not all their getting. I tell them if a discount is that important then they will give it to them when they see who is picking it up. I always order using my first name, since half the delivery guys in my city have been locked up.


----------

